# explain to me ARS?



## jdhkingfisher

see people say ars all the time. i know is red snapper corrrect. what is the acronym stand for. at the risk of that being a stupid question:stupid:


----------



## MSViking

Atlantic Red Snapper, I think


----------



## jdhkingfisher

thats what my dad said, but i wasnt too sure cause its in the gulf


----------



## jw1973

I thought it was American Red Snapper.


----------



## lingfisher1

American red snapper.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

is there any other kind of red snapper??


----------



## FenderBender

They have them on the Pacific coast of Costa Rica, I've caught them and they call them "pargo". They look just like regular ARS to me.


----------



## lingfisher1

jdhkingfisher said:


> is there any other kind of red snapper??


the alaskan red snapper(yellow-eye rockfish)

Google is a great tool


----------



## PompNewbie

Until they change the Regs to something a little more realistic.. I think they should change ARS to mean *another RED Snapper* ...
That way when we are out fishing we can say "Damnit Another Red Snapper"


----------



## jdhkingfisher

PompNewbie said:


> Until they change the Regs to something a little more realistic.. I think they should change ARS to mean *another RED Snapper* ...
> That way when we are out fishing we can say "Damnit Another Red Snapper"


+1 lol they are everywhere


----------



## wetley49

There's also a season on them.


----------



## brianspy

I always thought it meant Abundant Red Snapper


----------

